# Does CEB work in ATX?



## Brewboy

I want to use this motherboard:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813131146

in this case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129154

will it work, and if not can you suggest a good WELL cooled case that will?


----------



## StrangleHold

Your problem is the case will take a 12 x 9.6 and the board is 12 x 10.5


----------

